# Glitch - Scrambled Moves



## zapdoszulu (Aug 11, 2009)

On my Pokemon Gold version I have:

1. Mantine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





With the moves: Acid, Surf, Blizzard and Synthesis.

(It normally cannot learn Acid or Synthesis). You may also notice that its name got warped; it says "KINGDRA"








2. Unown - Can put up a picture if you want. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





With the move: Vital Throw

(Unown can only learn Hidden Power).


These Pokemon I created by accident through continual experimentation with the Duplication Cheat. I also have a Kangaskhan with Sky Attack but that was through trading Missing No from Blue Version. If anyone else has experienced anthing like this, then I'd be very interested to know.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 11, 2009)

o_O  Wow.  I vaguely remember the Pokémon Stadium 2 Box display messing with some of my Pokémon.... but nothing like this.  =/


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 13, 2009)

this reminds me of something i had happen with the gts duplication thing. 

in pearl i was trying to duplicate a dialga and it worked but it had the name lugia, and lugia's moves, which is weird because i've never had one on my game. i took a picture of it, but my grandma said that it wasn't necessary so she deleted it.

anyways, i've had things like this happen in stadium 2 as well. back when i played that game a lot, stuff like that used to happen all the time. it's quite strange.


----------



## zapdoszulu (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone will believe me but I even had one Pokemon at level 0 (zero) before.

It was on my friend's Silver Version. I think I duplicated Magnemite and I can't remember if Pokemon Stadium 2 was involved or not but its level was somehow 0. I started to train it using Exp. Share until it evolved into Magneton. 

While battling Lance in the Elite Four I sent it out and its health was infinite. There was literally 3 health bars going across the screen and it kept going down when it got hit, but it never died. Then after I beat the Elite Four with it, it turned into a normal Magneton but it had no name. Where Magneton should be it was just blank. I released it before I gave the Silver Version back to my firend though as I didn't want him to think I screwed up his game.

That was the weirdest thing to happen in any of my Pokemon games by far. I wish I had a picture or something though but I have no way to prove it. I can only hope that someone else has had a similar experience with getting a level 0 Pokemon to prove I'm not crazy.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 14, 2009)

Glitches? FINALLY!!! My speciality!

That Lv. 0 Magnemite of yours was most likely a Bad Clone. They are the result of preforming the cloning glitch incorrectly, thus creating a Pokemon with scrambled data. Lv. 0 ones are actually quite hard to obtain on a GameBoy, but they will almost always appear if you clone on Stadium 2. I'm surprised the Magnemite evolved, as the game usually crashes after the battle if you use a Bad Clone (at least for me, anyways).

Mantine and Unown look like another type of glitch caused by cloning, I guess another type of Bad Clone. Pokemon may change sprites and names to that of another Pokemon, usually Kingdra. The same thing happened to me with my Raikou. This glitch is easily fixed just by putting the Pokemon in Day Care. The moveset change is new to me. That is usually the result of the Celebi Egg Trick...Maybe I should experiment some more.

And this is just a guess, but is FAT ASS a Snorlax? 

Oh, and you have a Houndoom. That makes you awesome.


----------



## zapdoszulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, that's the first time anyone's given me some form of explanation. I haven't heard of bad clones or the Celebi Egg Trick until you mentioned it and I've been reading up on those recently. 

I haven't tried the Celebi Egg Trick yet but it sounds really awesome. I've only read a basic description of it but I wonder if this trick allows you to get a Pokemon with any move, even the ones it can't learn. What I've always wanted to do is to create Pokemon with customised movesets. When I first created that Mantine and Unown (they were in the same box), I got really excited but I've never been able to repeat that. Also, another thing that happened was that I had a Kingdra in that box too but it disappeared. I always thought the Kindgra, Mantine and some grass Pokemon fused together. And I thought the Unown fused with a Machoke or something.

Haha, and FAT ASS is actually a Donphan. My friend traded it to me a long time ago so that I could complete my Pokedex. It was just him taking the piss lol.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 26, 2009)

zapdoszulu said:


> Thanks, that's the first time anyone's given me some form of explanation. I haven't heard of bad clones or the Celebi Egg Trick until you mentioned it and I've been reading up on those recently.
> 
> I haven't tried the Celebi Egg Trick yet but it sounds really awesome. I've only read a basic description of it but I wonder if this trick allows you to get a Pokemon with any move, even the ones it can't learn. What I've always wanted to do is to create Pokemon with customised movesets. When I first created that Mantine and Unown (they were in the same box), I got really excited but I've never been able to repeat that. Also, another thing that happened was that I had a Kingdra in that box too but it disappeared. I always thought the Kindgra, Mantine and some grass Pokemon fused together. And I thought the Unown fused with a Machoke or something.
> 
> Haha, and FAT ASS is actually a Donphan. My friend traded it to me a long time ago so that I could complete my Pokedex. It was just him taking the piss lol.


No problem. If you do try the Celebi glitch, I suggest you keep your prized Pokemon in a Box on Stadium 2. Bad Clones are very unstable and can cause some unwanted effects. I had half my main team turned into Raikou and Entei, although I'm not sure if this was the result of the glitch or just me messing up cloning. Either way, better safe than sorry. I suggest you follow the directions on a GameFaqs thread (Just Google "Celebi Egg GameFaqs" or something. Sorry I can't link). That will give you a fully normal, Lv. 2 Celebi. There is another method that can give you Pokemon with strange Movesets, but I don't think you can choose the moves. Just keep Google-ing it and learn all you can.

And lol about FAT ASS.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha FAT ASS

i didn't even notice that


----------



## GiratinaGiratina (Aug 30, 2009)

I traded for a cloned Torterra with my sister. It had regular moves and was called Torterra, but when I received it, it was called Luxray, and knew Thunder, Discharge, Charge and Shock Wave :I


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know why, but when I saw your Mantine's moveset I automatically thought Victreebel. I remember reading up on a glitch where you could switch around a Pokemon's stats and moves. Thing is, the glitch isn't performed with the Duplication trick, and it's a 1st gen glitch. If you want, I can give you the link right here.

It's probably not what you're looking for, since you ended up with messed-up 2nd gen Pokemon when this is a 1st gen glitch, but I figured anything might help.


----------

